# German Shepherd Dogs... A Little Fun



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I got bored and decided to make a random meme for our beloved breed while I let it cool off a bit. Now that it's about a good temp to walk Koda... Here it is! 










Pics Belong to:
What we think we do- Marbeen
What our owners think we do- Gsdgunner
What society thinks we do- Foxwood kennels
What criminals think we do- Vzkennels
What cats think we do- Me
What we really do- Sir Bear


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

That's great!


----------



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

That's hilarious, thanks for the laughs.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks  I made one of just Koda as well xD 
I do believe Matt needs to wake up earlier and stop leaving me to my own devices!


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

This is great!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Thank you!!!


----------

